# Trying to plan a trip to arizona!



## Smokehound714 (Sep 9, 2017)

Looking for people from socal that want to go to Tucson before it gets too cold and everything goes dormant. I'm located 

 I have a house in Oro Valley we can stay at, plenty of room.



 I cannot pay for gas, or food, *all i can offer is a free place to stay during this time.*  I don’t have a car so I need someone that drives.  



 Here are some of the critters we may see- those that occur above the desert in the mountains are marked with ***



 Hogna carolinensis- common in Oro valley!

 Olios giganteus- best place in the USA for Olios!

 Trechalea gertschi-  Along the Gila river and its drainages

 Aphonopelma chalcodes and several dwarves





 ***Chrysina beyeri/gloriosa close to mountains***

 Hemiphileurus illatus

 ***Strategus aloeus***

 ***Dynastes granti***





 vinegaroons, whipspiders, all sorts of cool stuff not found in california.


----------



## RTTB (Sep 10, 2017)

When are you planning on going?


----------



## Smokehound714 (Sep 11, 2017)

RTTB said:


> When are you planning on going?


anytime before it gets too cold.

 i've been trying to go for over 7 years now.  Before OCT definitely.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Sep 11, 2017)

Eh actually nevermind. I've decided to cancel.  7 years is gonna turn into 8 years regardless.


----------

